# Anyone Have PC Matic For Computer Security



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2020)

It is much cheaper than McAfee at $50/yr.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 9, 2020)

30 years online, Ive never paid for antivirus protection. the free stuff works fine. 

https://www.malwarebytes.com/


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2020)

I've used Norton's and McAfee at various times over the years.  When I updated to W10, I decided to let Windows Defender monitor my system.  I also added Spybot (free), and have had no problems.  I did use Malwarebytes for a couple of years, before they started charging for it, so I switched to Spybot.  

I am fairly careful about opening any spam e-mail, or visiting any questionable sites, and I keep everything updated....so far, so good.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've used Norton's and McAfee at various times over the years.  When I updated to W10, I decided to let Windows Defender monitor my system.  I also added Spybot (free), and have had no problems.  I did use Malwarebytes for a couple of years, before they started charging for it, so I switched to Spybot.
> 
> I am fairly careful about opening any spam e-mail, or visiting any questionable sites, and I keep everything updated....so far, so good.


I have Windows Defender but I never see it doing anything. Do you have to turn that on? Or does it just run in background? I have McAfee & I'm ok paying for it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2020)

macgeek said:


> 30 years online, Ive never paid for antivirus protection. the free stuff works fine.
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.com/


  Looked how much we saved!!!!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have Windows Defender but I never see it doing anything. Do you have to turn that on? Or does it just run in background? I have McAfee & I'm ok paying for it.



Click on the small "star" on the lower left of your screen...this opens the "settings" page.  From there, select "update and security", then "Windows Security".  If it says No Action Needed, you are running Defender....along with McAfee.  If you don't have it running, you can do so by turning it on, and probably save the money you are paying for McAfee or Nortons.  If you are running Defender, you should get a message, daily, that it did a scan, and no errors were detected.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Click on the small "star" on the lower left of your screen...this opens the "settings" page.  From there, select "update and security", then "Windows Security".  If it says No Action Needed, you are running Defender....along with McAfee.  If you don't have it running, you can do so by turning it on, and probably save the money you are paying for McAfee or Nortons.  If you are running Defender, you should get a message, daily, that it did a scan, and no errors were detected.


Both are running & frankly I'd prefer to have more than one anyway just in case. Thanks Don.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 10, 2020)

> If there are two antivirus programs running on a single computer, they will each try to install interceptors into the same part of the system kernel. This is likely to result in conflicts between the antivirus monitors – probably with one of the following consequences:
> 
> One of the two antivirus programs will fail to intercept system events.
> Each antivirus program’s attempts to install parallel interceptors will cause the entire computer system to crash.
> ...


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have Windows Defender but I never see it doing anything. Do you have to turn that on? Or does it just run in background? I have McAfee & I'm ok paying for it.


If you have Windows 10 the Defender comes with it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2020)

*Summary of Norton vs. Windows Defender*
Norton is one of the most recognized names in the computer security industry, whereas Windows Defender is the Microsoft’s very own anti-malware program that comes pre-built in the Windows operating system.

Windows Defender provides the same level of protection and uses the same virus definitions and anti-malware engine as Microsoft Security Essentials, providing all-around protection against advanced security threats such as bootkits and rootkits. Norton is already a popular name in the security business and has been around for a while and is constantly working towards compute security.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)

Chromebook
.
Do I need antivirus software for Chromebook?
The Chromebook, however, is the only mainstream computer where you don’t need to worry about buying anti-virus software. The Chromebook has built-in Virus Protection The Chromebook works on the operating system ‘Chrome OS’.
Chromebooks come with built in virus protection - Chrome ...
www.chromecomputing.com/chromebooks-come-with-bu…
See all results for this question
Is Malwarebytes for Chromebook?
Malwarebytes announced its Android app could be used antivirus for Chromebook. The software provides robust protection against malware and adware. If you want additional security for your Chromebook laptop, then Malwarebytes has you covered.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Click on the small "star" on the lower left of your screen...this opens the "settings" page.  From there, select "update and security", then "Windows Security".  If it says No Action Needed, you are running Defender....along with McAfee.  If you don't have it running, you can do so by turning it on, and probably save the money you are paying for McAfee or Nortons.  If you are running Defender, you should get a message, daily, that it did a scan, and no errors were detected.


Thought I would check mine @Don M. . I use McAfee part of the  Wi Fi package. Green ticks on all the 'protection areas'. Thanks for that - it was worth checking  ☺


----------

